# Allergies



## christinenolan (Dec 17, 2010)

My cockerpoo Murphy is 19 months old and has had at least 10 eye infections. After a blood test my vet has told me that he has indoor allergies probably dust mites. He takes 6 piriton tablets each day and I have to treat him with eye cream each time he gets sore eyes. He has now started licking and biting his legs and feet, I even found a claw. Has anyone out there expirenced the same problem or has any idea what I can do the vets bills are really getting out of hand. Would love to get some advice. Thanks Christine


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

for his eyes have you tried optrex infected eyes drops. 

have you tried changing and cleaning products in tbe house. 


what about one of the air firlters thats ment to filder out the dust for people who suffer from dust mights and stuff


----------



## christinenolan (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks am going to look into getting an air purifer and a steam cleaner for the carpets.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi Christine, sorry to hear about Murphy's problems. What are you currently feeding him? For dogs with any sort of allergies, a natural raw diet should be helpful in minimising possible allergens and strengthening the immune system. If you are interested in looking into this, you will find lots of information on this site as a large number of us feed BARF.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

This sounds a similar thing to another couple of threads on here recently, with the licking and chewing and think both have ended up being yeast infections on the skin, which can be a vicious cycle as the antibiotics to cure an eye infection leave the body open to yeast. Same as in humans! BARF diet may help, a dollop of probiotic yoghurt everyday and talk to your vet about this possibility. Malaseb shampoo is an anti fungal and anti bac. Which I think you can purchase on line. This can also help alot.


----------



## christinenolan (Dec 17, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your advice xx


----------



## christinenolan (Dec 17, 2010)

I changed his food about a month ago he eats Nature Diet now and seems to really enjoy it


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

if it has to do with dust mites....make sure the carpets are vaccumed very very regularly like 2-3 times a week....hope he gets better!


----------

